

Slack Themes - manojlds
http://slackthemes.net/

======
kbenson
I have to say, I resisted trying slack for a long time, but once I did I was
really impressed. It's value was immediately obvious, as I see it as "A nicely
skinned IRC client with lots of useful bots included and easy to configure,
with good mobile clients." That's an easy sell for someone like me.

It's actually influenced my thoughts on how I want to structure one of my own
projects. The actually useful free version that as you start using _more of_
the advanced features (but not specific ones) starts costing seems like a good
model to get people in and using your product while also incentivizing users
to become customers.

~~~
emp_
In the case of the IRC-like channels (public etc), the fact that you can ask
something + close the browser, and when people reply to you buy mentioning
your name you get an email follow up with the answer make it an ideal Q/A
platform too, not needing to lurk after asking your question or scroll for a
while to find if anyone answered you is an immense value.

~~~
docspace
Don't basically all of the services do that now? Skype doesn't, I know hipchat
does.

~~~
invisible
A bit of a single data point but I had issues not getting notifications all of
the time from Hipchat. How they are doing push notifications must be different
:(.

------
sarreph
I wasn't expecting such a simple color-scheme change to evoke such a strong
reminiscence of each theme's brand/name (most strongly with Spotify, Reddit,
Facebook, Twitter, Netflix).

It's funny how the color-schemes of well-known UIs are so embedded in our
memory!

------
cheald
Using history.pushstate for each theme is really obnoxious; after clicking a
few radio buttons, I had to hit "back" a dozen times to get back to this page.

~~~
ufuk
Hi! Author of the project here... Sorry you found it disturbing, the intention
was to encode the selected theme in the URL so that it can be easily linked
to, etc. Maybe I should look into trying to do that with replaceState. Having
said that, the code is open-source and PRs are always welcome. ;)

~~~
cheald
replaceState would be quite welcome! It's good to allow specific themes to be
linkable, but it's bad to pollute the history when you click radio buttons,
IMO.

Other than that, though, good work. :)

------
spotman
Thanks for this. Just brightened my day!

~~~
ufuk
So pleased to hear that. I'd had enough of hunting around different sites
trying to find and test different themes for Slack, so I built one as a
weekend project. Enjoy.

------
captn3m0
Been using this for a while. It is especially helpful if you are part of
multiple teams.

------
ufuk
Author of the project here... Thanks for the visibility and all the comments.
Feel free to ask me anything and/or submit PRs.

------
chrionsr
this is so cool! new theme everyday :)

